# Leo morph questions



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

ok... I'm after some pinions... I have a gorgeouse jungle mack albino leo male and i am thinking of breeding form him becaus he is so pretty IMO










I also have a Mack female who is 100% het albino










and this girl who is also mack but unsure of anything else..











1) what would the offspring of these two girls to this male be like and

2) what would be another good colour to put my male to as i am thinking fo looking into another female and would liek the best colour for pretty youngsters.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Are you SURE the second female is a Mack? For the size and age, she looks VERY very yellow.

Mack albino to Mack het albino:

12.5% Normal het Albino
12.5% Albino
25% Mack Snow het Albino
25% Mack Albino
12.5% Super Snow het albino
12.5% Super Snow Albino

The other female... well, I'd be inclined to say you're likely to get 50% Mack Snow het Albino, and 50% Normal Het Albino ... she just doesn't say "Mack Snow" to me at all.

For nice babies, I'd be inclined to get a Hypo or Super Hypo het albino - for Hybino, Mack Hybino, Hypo and Mack Ghost offspring.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Are you SURE the second female is a Mack? For the size and age, she looks VERY very yellow.
> 
> Mack albino to Mack het albino:
> 
> ...


She is noted as a mack on the site i bought her from but i dint buy her for bing a mack.. i bought her cos i like the look of her hehe she doesnt say mack to me either because she's not pale.

Where would I source a hypo or super hypo female? What do they look like and what sort of price are we looking at?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

It will involve digging back in your pockets if you don't already own one but will be well worth'it IMO the best mate for him IMO would be a female RAPTOR's-AKA-(Albino eclipse patternless stripe) as your albino mack snow jungle has a very striped apperance already.The babys would be surprizes all the way and nothing but fun to see thm hatch.

As a standed you'd get (50%-Albino,50%-albino mack snow) all would be het eclipse and if they are not these trait already they would be carrying trait for (jungle/striped/reverse striped/patternless striped/tangerine).Coz your mack is already very striped in apperance it is possible that you MAY get (mack APTOR het eclipse-AKA-mack albino patternless stripe HET eclipse) strate off. 

But on what you already have what Ssthisto said mack albino X mack het albino.


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Another question... 

I am looking into a female thats is Het Bell Albino & Het Patternless....picture from The gecko spot website of Tulip










What would be the best male to put her too. I was thinking Raptor or super hypo tangerine.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ideally, something that carries Bell Albino. This is a different strain than the RAPTOR albino (which is Tremper) - though a RAPTOR male gives you an inroad to having RADAR-Bell Geckos


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

lol good move then? i love pretty colours! its a weakness of mine and i want to be sure i get the pairings right to make sure the colours are good hehehe


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

That said, you'd only get possible carriers of Bell Albino in the offspring... yes, you'd be better off getting a Bell Albino male to breed to her.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> That said, you'd only get possible carriers of Bell Albino in the offspring... yes, you'd be better off getting a Bell Albino male to breed to her.


 
I was going to mention it'd be a PITA only producing possible hets.

Mason


----------



## Reiyuu (Sep 21, 2007)

Pita??


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Reiyuu said:


> Pita??


sorry..


Pain In The Ass

Mason


----------

